# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche FA pour Rubio, petit chien né en 2019.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

N° DE PUCE :  642 09 00 00 22 81 89  

NOM : RUBIO

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : MÂLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 08.07.2019

POIDS : 9 KG

POINT SANTÉ : bonne, stérilisé

SON  ORIGINE : Sorti le 23 juillet 2021 d'une fourrière mouroir dite  "équarrissage" en Roumanie, il est arrivé en France en août 2021  malheureusement l'environnement ne convient pas à Rubio et nous lui  cherchons dans un premier temps une famille d'accueil


SON  COMPORTEMENT : Rubio est un petit chien qui a des bons côtés, il aime  les papouilles, jouer et ce promener, Rubio a des craintes, il peut  grogner et même menacer mais il n'a jamais mordu, il est protecteur avec  ses jouets et son panier, il n'apprécie pas beaucoup  les autres chiens  et peut être réactif quand il en croise.

Il lui faut une famille  (d'accueil pour l'instant) sans jeunes enfants, sans chien et avec un  jardin, nous ne connaissons pas son entente chats, Rubio a besoin d'une  famille expérimentée avec ce type de chien. 

Rubio sera mieux dans un milieu non urbain et une famille vivant en maison avec jardin.

FRAIS D'ADOPTION :  de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS

Rubio est stérilisé, identifié par puce électronique, vacciné + vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.


ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal en région parisienne, 

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/l-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

joli RUBIO, j'espère que tu trouveras vite la famille (d'accueil pour l'instant) idéale pour toi.

----------

